# Bianchis in Action - 2012 Season



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

This will be an interesting season for Bianchi fans.

In addition to seeing our fav bikes riden regularly by Vacansoleil, Cyclingnews reveals we will see plenty of Celeste in races throughout the season:

2012 Giro D'Italia Wildcards Named | Cyclingnews.com

In addition to Vacans, look for Bianchis at:

The Giro: Androni Giocattoli
Tirreno-Adriatico: Columbia-Coldeportes
Milan-San Remo: Columbia-Coldeportes
Tour of Lombardy: Androni Giocattoli and Columbia-Coldeportes

I'm loving this season already! :thumbsup:


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 Can't wait...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Going fine so far.
We've seen the Oltre, Infinito and Impulso in races, with the former two podiuming or even winning.
And Serpa is currently mincemeating Langkawi. Funny how I tend to label any Columbian a pure climber. Serpa can TT and sprint too.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Colombia-Coldeportes on the white roads of Tuscany. 12th for Pantano at the Strade Bianche ain't half bad at all.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice pic!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Can we get some love for our friends over at Androni with thier win in Langkwai?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Westre wins Stage 5 Paris-Nice and is only 8 seconds away from a leaders jersey going into Stage 6.
Well done!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

DeGendt is a monster - amazing solo win at Paris-Nice!


----------

